# CD of 8.1



## sizemj (Dec 22, 2010)

I have looked but cannot seem to find a answer. I have two questions about 8.1 install media.

1. Why does 8.1 only have one install CD.

2. Does the doc install not install the FreeBSD handbook to /usr/share/doc/handbook? What I have read in the handbook and on forums says that it does  I do not see the handbook anywhere on the DVD/CD

Thanks for any help


----------



## Beastie (Dec 22, 2010)

sizemj said:
			
		

> Why does 8.1 only have one install CD.


Hmm, because it doesn't need more? The install fits in less than 300 MB maybe.



			
				sizemj said:
			
		

> Does the doc install not install the FreeBSD handbook to /usr/share/doc/handbook? What I have read in the handbook and on forums says that it does  I do not see the handbook anywhere on the DVD/CD


It's available on *disc1* and the DVD as packages (e.g. *en-freebsd-doc-blabla.tbz*), so you install it like you do any other package (i.e. using pkg_add(1)).


----------



## sizemj (Dec 22, 2010)

I see, I did not know that the handbook was a package.  I just see that on older version of FreeBSD there are more than one CD. I guess that answers my questions.


----------



## Beastie (Dec 22, 2010)

Ah, yes. Documentation - *books* (including the *Handbook*) and *articles* - weren't packaged in the past. That's a post-7.x thing.
Same goes with the number of discs. Pre-7.x releases used to have 3 disks, part of the first was for the base installation and all 3 contained software packages. Post-7.x, all software packages were removed and documentation packages were added, so the only thing left was *disc1*. Software packages are still available on the DVD though.


----------

